# What's My Type?



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

The 11th Doctor said:


> @Dreamer777
> Well I'm going with Jung being an INFJ. That's what Michael Pierce says, and he's an INFJ with a fascinating take on typology. Hopefully you have heard of him and are familiar with his videos and/or articles (it's the same content, just presented in a different format).


no, not familiar with Pierce, but will google him


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> no, not familiar with Pierce, but will google him


Yes I very much found the article interesting. Thank you for suggesting it.
Is there anything else you would like to ask me?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

The 11th Doctor said:


> Yes I very much found the article interesting. Thank you for suggesting it.
> Is there anything else you would like to ask me?


Yes actually. How do you relate to ISTP's and their one liners?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> Yes actually. How do you relate to ISTP's and their one liners?


Not something I am good at using myself. Sometimes I am impressed by them, and other times not so much.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

The 11th Doctor said:


> Not something I am good at using myself. Sometimes I am impressed by them, and other times not so much.


ok, good to know... 

so, what career are you pursuing in college?

oh, and as i watch more of Pierce i'll give you feedback, the one thing is though that he puts so much awesome visuals in the video but he speaks at lightning speed, and then some of the things in the video will have words as well, and gosh, i just can't keep up well, i have to keep rewinding to try to keep up, so that does get on my nerves a little, but it's such good info and such great visuals that it's worth the little nerve racking moments. I'll surely give some feedback, i love the way he explains the Fi dom brain with the brain visual, that was really cool! :happy:


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

@Dreamer777
English major with a Creative Writing minor. My goal is to become a novelist. To support myself in the meantime, though, I plan to become a newspaper journalist. The future of newspapers seems uncertain, but I hope that it is not doomed.
Yes, Pierce does speak very fast and has very engaging visuals. It is in fact difficult to keep up and retain what he is saying. I am very glad to hear that you enjoy his videos.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

The 11th Doctor said:


> @Dreamer777
> English major with a Creative Writing minor. My goal is to become a novelist. To support myself in the meantime, though, I plan to become a newspaper journalist. The future of newspapers seems uncertain, but I hope that it is not doomed.
> Yes, Pierce does speak very fast and has very engaging visuals. It is in fact difficult to keep up and retain what he is saying. I am very glad to hear that you enjoy his videos.


Here's a couple links you can browse around and see what you relate to?

Write*with*Personality | Andrea J. Wenger: Creative, Technical, and Freelance Writing and Editing

The Myers-Briggs Types of 101 Famous Authors

yeah, Pierce speaks toooooo fast, lol , i wonder if he realizes how fast he speaks??? :crazy:

well, newspapers aren't as much sought after as before, like paper books, but it is still alot sought after. Older generations don't jump too fast to adapt to the new modern life that the younger generation is being born into. Paper books will survive more than newspapers though i think, but newspapers are turning more and more to publishing online news. So i'm sure the writer's columns will still be just as valued in online like in paper print. I can't imagine that will be faded out, it wouldn't make sense? What you think?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> Here's a couple links you can browse around and see what you relate to?
> 
> Write*with*Personality | Andrea J. Wenger: Creative, Technical, and Freelance Writing and Editing
> 
> ...


Thank you for the sources. I will look at them as soon as I can.
Well if you are right and newspapers become much more web-based, then I do hope that getting material to write about would at least require some physical effort. I cannot stand sitting too long for any task. It makes me tired. I do not know what lies ahead. I do not wish to speculate about that. The future is a very indefinite thing; anything could happen.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

The 11th Doctor said:


> Thank you for the sources. I will look at them as soon as I can.
> Well if you are right and newspapers become much more web-based, then I do hope that getting material to write about would at least require some physical effort. I cannot stand sitting too long for any task. It makes me tired. I do not know what lies ahead. I do not wish to speculate about that. The future is a very indefinite thing; anything could happen.


if you mean not going out to interview people, don't worry, that will always be a part of life, people love to socialize irl in person. Maybe a reduction because of Skype, etc, but people will still want and enjoy irl interactions. It's a huge difference when you are with people in person, than on Skype, etc. if that's what you mean?


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> was saying in response to this by Kerik_S (who sounds more INTJ to me - i feel no feelings from them, everything is spoken of as "the humans", and they do not sound like they understand the feeling functions very well)


Feelings is not about emotions. It's about ethics. Te is one of my weakest functions. I have decent Ti, but my Ni and Fe are higher. I have low-average Fi, I know my identity comes from reflecting on other people's actions and how I fit into "what it means to be human by consensus."

Explain the feeling functions to me in a way that-- if I had said it-- would make you think _I_ understood them well.

I fit the bill for 14 of the 15 trait dichotomies commonly found in INFJ (introverted, intuitive, ethics, strongest introverted function is irrational, strongest extroverted function is rational, weakest rational function is Te, period.... 10 out of 11 Reinin dichotomies that all correspond to INFJ and would only apply to me if I were a T type if I were ISTP, and that would be a shoddy match).

　


> That is inaccurate, Ni is not the singlemost self-involved function, all introverted functions are self-involved.


Ni, Fi, Ti, Si = introverted
Fi, Si = experientially-based, so still tangentially related to "reality"
Ni, Ti = conceptually-based, so a step "removed from reality" and thus even more determined by the intellect rather than simply a reflection of circumstances

Fi synthesizes what it means to be an intellectual human based on your own human experiences. Si synthesizes what it means to feel, be a sensuous human being based on your internal sensory experiences. Those are still connected to experience. Ni is conceptualized from the get-go, often using human and sensory "fodder" but ultimately self-derived. Ti is very much the same way.

All introverted function are self-involved, but I consider "self-involved" plus "conceptual" to be very _very _self-determined and removed from the perceptions of others.

EDIT: And thinking that F types can't refers to humans as "humans" is not my experience. I have an INFP friend that is always using distancing language to refer to himself as "not a normal human" and calling everyone else other humans because he's Enneagram 4.

*Post-Script: Not to mention, most everything I post when I'm typing someone is coming from Ni and Ti. Ti is the epitome of typological systems.*


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

The 11th Doctor said:


> Funny, they struck me as being very INTJ also. I even looked over their profile (confession yes you could call it stalking) and the only feels I have seen from them are gratitude. Especially the way they present their case seems to allow no room for difference of opinion or disagreement, which I have only seen in INTJs. I do not agree with everything they have said, but I do not know how to phrase my disagreement in a way that would appeal to them. Therefore, I have remained silent.


'

Dude. F functions are not about Feelings. Emotions are irrational, F and T are rational functions.

Have you gone through and read any of my posts? The "Find latest posts" button. I have over 500 and you're basing it on whether or not I showed gratitude?

I provided information that you didn't want to hear, so you assume I must have some my-way-or-the-highway attitude about it, and that there's a certain way you have to phrase things in a way that "appeals to me"?

I went by what you told me, and I changed course as you gave me more information.

That's the opposite of "veering off course." It's zeroing in.

　


The 11th Doctor said:


> True, that is another thing I noticed. Their analysis of my type seems to be even more contradictory and paradoxical than what I have been posting. Which is considerably ironic since they are trying to assert to me what temperament I belong to.


First you concede to being novice. Then you thank me for knowing stuff, and when one other person who has been the one who's agreeing more with you along the way rather than phrasing things like an INxJ would is suddenly able to diminish all that?

I think you want to be spoon-fed what you already agree with even though I'm telling you wherever you got your information is flawed.

That's a Fe read. That means I've displayed in this thread: Ni and Ti mostly, and some Fe because your espoused motives aren't matching up with your actions and talking about me like I'm not even here is so self-serving. You immediately went back to engaging the other one person who's been telling you what you want to hear.

It's called confirmation bias and I think you're suffering from it.
@Dreamer777: The fact that you're still conceding to INFJ with this tells me you don't know what you're talking about. An INFJ would be so nervous about saying anything about someone who they know is part of a thread and contributing to it, and he would have never hit the send button to either of these two posts I quoted without making some kind of concession to the fact that I exist.

The opposite of Fe. xSTP is possible given the scores, but it's premature to go off of one test:
@The 11th Doctor:
Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes

Your agreement about the INTJ thing tells me you may not understand the difference between Ti and Te, either. So, why are making a type-me thread if you're going to latch onto the first person to start typing you and essentially symbolically ostracize dissenting opinions?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

@Kerik_S
You seem to be upset and hurt by what I have said about you so far. If I have in fact offended you, I am sorry. I never meant to do so. Whether or not you accept my apology or believe that I am sorry is your own concern, not mine.
I do not understand what the meaning is of taking two separate tests which both measure the strength of a person's cognitive functions. Regardless, I took the test and here are my results:
Se: 16.8 (limited use)
Si: 50.5 (excellent use)
Ne: 32.8 (good use)
Ni: 13.7 (unused)
Te: 57.5 (excellent use)
Ti: 17.1 (limited use)
Fe: 27.7 (average use)
Fi: 23.5 (limited use)

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: ESTJ


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

@Kerik_S


> @Dreamer777 : The fact that you're still conceding to INFJ with this tells me you don't know what you're talking about. An INFJ would be so nervous about saying anything about someone who they know is part of a thread and contributing to it, and he would have never hit the send button to either of these two posts I quoted without making some kind of concession to the fact that I exist.


i have not concluded 11th's type, so know your facts before posting. And if you bother to notice i do think of ISTP alot also. But i have said clearly that i have not made up my mind as to what type he is, as there is some contradictions. From the very start when i met him on another thread i thought of him as ISTP. But again there is contradictions so i won't conclude yet.

As for you with 11th, you're all over the place as to what type he is, so you're not making a very strong case for any type, cause you keep switching around to all kinds of different types, but yet you want to sound so definite and absolute each time. Really terribly confusing!

Would you like me to go through your posts and show you all the various types you have said he is? Or do i need bother?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Kerik_S said:


> Feelings is not about emotions. It's about ethics. Te is one of my weakest functions. I have decent Ti, but my Ni and Fe are higher. I have low-average Fi, I know my identity comes from reflecting on other people's actions and how I fit into "what it means to be human by consensus."
> 
> Explain the feeling functions to me in a way that-- if I had said it-- would make you think _I_ understood them well.
> 
> ...


Only T's say that feelings is not emotions. Why? Because T's don't understand what it means to "think" via way of emotions which are the same as feelings.

I didn't say no one refers sometimes to people sometimes as humans, but you constantly do and that is more how the INTJ's do, sometimes INTP's too. You cannot convince me you are an INFJ, sorry. i think you are mixed up with understanding the functions. 

And furthermore Ni is no more introverted than Si or Ti or Fi. so sorry again, what you say makes no sense.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Oh man things seem to have really escalated. There appears to be a very heated and tense "argument" or "debate" or whatever you want to call it between the two of you. If only we could move past being butt-hurt about the things we have said about each other and our own failure to understand some details of the entire typing process. If only we could re-gain some sense of focus as to why this thread was created in the first place. If only we could resolve this conflict.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

The 11th Doctor said:


> Oh man things seem to have really escalated. There appears to be a very heated and tense "argument" or "debate" or whatever you want to call it between the two of you. If only we could move past being butt-hurt about the things we have said about each other and our own failure to understand some details of the entire typing process. If only we could re-gain some sense of focus as to why this thread was created in the first place. If only we could resolve this conflict.


to me it's not really intense, it's just that he always tries to make everything he says sound so absolute and definite, yet he keeps changing his mind as to your type being many different types, or she, i don't know if they are he or she tbh, i didn't look up their profile, it's confusing and frustrating.

it would better for he or she to have a decent ongoing conversation saying that he or she is not sure which type, but this crazy thing about being absolute and definite everytime with so many different types, and that no one else knows what they are talking about except he or she, like insulting everyone's else intelligence, when he or she's understanding is clearly flawed.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> to me it's not really intense, it's just that he always tries to make everything he says sound so absolute and definite, yet he keeps changing his mind as to your type being many different types, or she, i don't know if they are he or she tbh, i didn't look up their profile, it's confusing and frustrating.
> 
> it would better for he or she to have a decent ongoing conversation saying that he or she is not sure which type, but this crazy thing about being absolute and definite everytime with so many different types, and that no one else knows what they are talking about except he or she, like insulting everyone's else intelligence, when he or she's understanding is clearly flawed.


Perhaps my analysis of the situation is different than yours.
That seems to obviously be the case in my mind.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

The 11th Doctor said:


> Perhaps my analysis of the situation is different than yours.
> That seems to obviously be the case in my mind.


i just want @Kerik_S to acknowledge and admit that he has chosen many different types for you.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyhows, i'm resigning from this thread, i hate getting into arguments with people who think they know it all. 

So, my peace i leave to all, and Adios.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> Anyhows, i'm resigning from this thread, i hate getting into arguments with people who think they know it all.
> 
> So, my peace i leave to all, and Adios.


That's disappointing, I must say. I was very much enjoying our discussions to try and figure out my type. Kerik_S has confused me, and continues to. Their line of reasoning is beyond me. Everything they say makes me feel very stupid and inferior, as if they are the master of all reasoning.
Granted, they will probably read this and give a response that is going to have the same result on me. Oh well. Some things cannot be controlled.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

The 11th Doctor said:


> That's disappointing, I must say. I was very much enjoying our discussions to try and figure out my type. Kerik_S has confused me, and continues to. Their line of reasoning is beyond me.


ok, well you're the owner of this thread, so i'll stay since you would like me to. 

ok, now let me ask you this, explain why you chose the avatar pic and username that you did? And why you chose the quote as your signature quote?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> ok, well you're the owner of this thread, so i'll stay since you would like me to.
> 
> ok, now let me ask you this, explain why you chose the avatar pic and username that you did? And why you chose the quote as your signature quote?


Thank you very much for staying. Please do ignore the harsh things that might be posted by anybody, myself included.
Originally, I was under the impression that I was an ENTP. The 11th Doctor has been typed many times online as an ENTP. It's as simple as that. I wanted the quote to match the picture, so I looked through some of the character's more memorable quotes, and I really liked the one that is there now. It has a subtle implication of "do not mess with me, because you will probably regret it" which I think is cool.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

The 11th Doctor said:


> Thank you very much for staying. Please do ignore the harsh things that might be posted by anybody, myself included.
> Originally, I was under the impression that I was an ENTP. The 11th Doctor has been typed many times online as an ENTP. It's as simple as that. I wanted the quote to match the picture, so I looked through some of the character's more memorable quotes, and I really liked the one that is there now. It has a subtle implication of "do not mess with me, because you will probably regret it" which I think is cool.


"do not mess with me, because you will probably regret it"

could you give an irl example of this?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> "do not mess with me, because you will probably regret it"
> 
> could you give an irl example of this?


I'm guessing you mean an example in my own life. Most of the time I am very self-controlled and I almost never make threats.
Sorry, but I honestly cannot even remember the last time I said something like this. I have told a few select people that are close to me "don't mess with me because when I get upset I am a force to be reckoned with". I can also usually take things said about me better than things said about my family or friends.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

force as in verbal or physical?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> force as in verbal or physical?


I did not mean literally. It's merely an expression aka a figure of speech. Although I do suppose that "force" could be taken either way. It depends on the situation.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

How were you as a child, what did you like to do, not like to do, how was your behavior and interraction with others?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Man these are a lot of personal questions. But not feeling comfortable about answering them is my problem, so please don't feel bad.
As a child, I spent most of my time at home reading, watching television and movies, and playing with toys. I regret not being more physically active, since that led to me being a fat child. I wanted to be physically active, but there was never anybody to do anything with. Being physically active by yourself is boring in my mind.
I did not like doing chores, and I never have. I never had very many friends. So many people were so full of themselves and looked down on me, but I never knew why they looked down on me, oh well forget them. I tried to get along with everybody that I could, but because I refused to let anybody treat me rudely to the point that I would always speak up for myself, I ended up only getting along with a few select people. Typically in high school I got along much better with teachers than students. When I was younger, though, growing up I hardly ever got along with my teachers. The classroom environment discourages students from speaking, and I always wanted to when I should have been silent.
Hopefully that answers your questions.
:happy:

By the way, I checked out the link about the MBTI of famous writers. With each type there is a link to their writing style. I looked at ESTJ, ISTJ, ISTP, and INFJ. None of them sounded very familiar to me. I am not sure what the best way to go about that would be. Looking through all of them sounds like a lot of work.
:tongue:


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

the other link i gave you is that same website that each link leads you to, it's also where i found it from by following those links...

what novels is your favorite to write about?

i'm gonna look back over alot of your replies and see what else i can glean.... that will take me some time though, not a quick thing as i'll see what new jumps out to me and what i missed? things like that...

Also, the eneaogram results you told me, 5,7,9, is that your choosing from the descriptions, or was it a test result?


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

@_The 11th Doctor_ :

Take note of all the assumptions Dreamer made of me that were made by responding to me, and then responding to you talking about me, rather than actually giving me a chance to respond.

I never said that I was settled on a type. I simply modified my opinion _as I read your posts for the first time_.

The center of Dreamer's beef with me was that I "wouldn't acknowledge" something. I never said I had settled, they assumed I did because they wanted to spin me as a Know-It-All, so they just kept hammering that false association of me in by making baseless assumptions.

Notice, most of the talk about my possible motives has been by Dreamer. I've only posted a few times in here.

If you want some sense of normalcy to be restored to this thread, you can't buy into other people's grudges by posting things that flatter their assumptions while possibly insulting the person to whom their assumptions are against.

You changed your tone to accommodate for Dreamer's unfair conclusion that I'm a know-it-all by mentioning how I make you feel inferior. I have no such intention, I can edit based on my audience, and you _have blatantly told me that you like how I word things_.

So going from liking how I word things to obliging someone else's sensibilities of me being some elitist know-it-all prick shows me that you care so much about tip-toeing around conflict that you'd essentially (and unwittingly) throw someone else under the bus just to appease another person... even if doing so meant doing it in a place where the other person can see you do it.

All without me having any say in the matter.

　
Your behavior isn't going to suddenly make me even want to engage in this thread anymore. But, honestly, you just seem like you're very conflict-avoidant, or "harmony-preferring" if you want a positive way to phrase it. That made you do something uncool to essentially people-please someone with an ax to grind against me.

Their ax-grinding is what makes me not want to engage in this thread. I can help type you, but I don't really know how much effort it will take to undue any of the misconceptions Dreamer has taught you about typology.

It wouldn't surprise me if they came back even after they said they were leaving, just to start more shit, so I'll go ahead and tag them because I'm not conflict-avoidant.

I at least admit to that. Dreamer crossed a line that I think turned them into a display of everything adult human beings should strive to _not be. _And I'm publicly shaming them.

　
This is not fun at all. One of the most immature displays I've ever seen on these forums. Like, this person is a Baby Boomer.
@_Dreamer777_ :

First off, I have no desire to engage with you because you repeatedly say things that are presumptuous about me as a person, and flat-out _wrong_ about MBTI as a system. F is not emotions. This has nothing to do with me being T or F. It has to do with me knowing that T and F are rational functions. Categorically. F is involved more in emotions only as a side-effect of it preferring to focus on people rather than logical systems. T could also focus on emotions if it went via psychological paradigms.

But T is not thought. And F is not emotions. The closest things to "emotions" (pathos) in the traditional sense is "Si" because it keeps a storehouse of how people react to sensations. Reactions to sensations are emotions in the most basic sense. More complex emotions are processed by rational functions, but those functions _in and of themselves _are _*not the same thing as emotions.*_

If you fail to see this, then I would need to expend a great deal of energy presenting opposing information. And you've proven to be someone who can (in my absence) make nothing but assumptions about my intentions and get pissed off from me not even being here. You basically built me up as an enemy in your own mind, and that's not my problem.

All you've proven is that the energy it would take to correct you would likely result in you continuing to be unfair, biased against me, and defensive.

　
Feel free to continue to use my words against me. For your own sanity, if Doctor wants to continue being typed by me, he's much too suggestive (because of his need to maintain harmony) to other people's blatant and baseless criticisms of me-as-a-person to be able to focus without distraction on me continuing to type him publicly.

Feel free to badger him for information on what I'm telling him in private messages, use them to dismiss me, take them completely out of context for your own insecure needs, and be hyper-vigilant and grudgy.

Yes, I'm making assumptions about what how you might feel. These assumptions are based on your piss-poor sportsmanship in here. You turned this into a competition or something. You may have been able to twist my words into seeming unpleasant, but yours are unpleasant by themselves, without twisting.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Gosh, I hope I didn't come across as too emotional. Don't want anyone thinking I'm an F type or anything.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Ah crap. Missed a page. They decided to stay "for you."

They never planned on leaving. They just did a door-slam.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyway, @The 11th Doctor , message me if you want me to type you using my own methods. This was supposed to be for fun, but you seem to read some kind of lack-of-approachability into my words, so if you want to engage in private messaging with me, I'm not going to play some game of trying to dispel any assumptions you make as to my motives.

I literally just wanted to do this for fun. If you didn't understand something, you could have asked questions rather than letting other people speak for me.

As a "human being" I'm a little miffed at you, so I'll probably wait until I log on and off of these forums and have a few good experiences on here, before I respond if you start a private conversation.

This is a leisure activity, and I do understand your possible motives (or at least assume good intentions regarding your motives) for saying things when I'm not even here and feeding into a pissing-contest against me.... But, since it's leisure and you pissed me off even though you didn't mean to, I'm gonna separate myself from anything involving this terrible display before I engage in anything that reminds me of it.

　
I'm not saying this to guilt trip you, but to say I'd be better off waiting to respond because this entire thread left a bad taste in my mouth in an online location I go tofor pleasure and leisure.

I'm also going to unsubscribe to this thread after (even though I don't want to) giving @Dreamer777 a chance to respond so they don't harbor some random grudge against me for leaving without giving them some kind of word-in-edgewise.

Dreamer, I don't plan to-- I flat-out won't-- defend my character to you, so focus on either venting your ill-will or doing whatever it is you need to do. If you display different behavior from what you've shown, I might not feel like this thread has been a shitty experience and come back after I've had some time to detach from how inane and tedious this entire exchange has been.

If you want to focus on our different views of the typological systems, I won't just continue repeating myself, so I don't really see the point in any of this.

I just don't want you going around with a bad attitude about me, without me having said my case. This is a public forum, and being slandered in a place where I choose to make friends doesn't sit well with me. You carry such an albatross regarding me already, and you've been so mean, that I can't help but think you'd mouth off to someone just in continuing that poor behavior, so I'm just making it known that I'm not taking your shit, have told you that I think it's "shit" and have told you why.

You may use this forum to simply tout your opinion, get defensive when it's critiqued, or even get offended simply by someone else posting (with reasonable confidence) a typological proposal that differs from your won, and then insult people in their absence,

but I prefer to use it to meet people. And I don't trust you. I honestly think so little of you that I'd denounce anything you have to say beforehand because I think you're underhanded and lack the self control necessary to not talk shit about me to other users.

　
That's the impression you've given me. You have to live with it. And I have to remove myself from it because it's a total downer.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> Anyway, @The 11th Doctor , message me if you want me to type you using my own methods. This was supposed to be for fun, but you seem to read some kind of lack-of-approachability into my words, so if you want to engage in private messaging with me, I'm not going to play some game of trying to dispel any assumptions you make as to my motives.
> 
> I literally just wanted to do this for fun. If you didn't understand something, you could have asked questions rather than letting other people speak for me.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry that you feel this way. I never meant so slander you. I do hope you won't door-slam me. I do hope you do not look down on me.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> the other link i gave you is that same website that each link leads you to, it's also where i found it from by following those links...
> 
> what novels is your favorite to write about?
> 
> ...


It was a test result.
I am not sure what my "favorite" would be but I have sampled writing in spy fiction (which includes action), alternate present (which is based on an alternate history), superhero (which includes mystery and crime fiction), science fiction, historical fiction, and even space travel.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

The 11th Doctor said:


> I'm very sorry that you feel this way. I never meant so slander you. I do hope you won't door-slam me. I do hope you do not look down on me.


I don't look down on anyone. I object. And you did nothing that I couldn't use my experience with you to paint in way that made it seem like you didn't mean it.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> I don't look down on anyone. I object. And you did nothing that I couldn't use my experience with you to paint in way that made it seem like you didn't mean it.


Also what you said about me liking the way you word things. I was referring specifically to the other comments you posted. At least half of what you have posted in this thread, I am not sure how I feel about it.
Yes, you are correct in assuming that I am very "conflict avoidant", especially online and over the phone. My self-control is not as good in person. I never considered myself to be saying anything contradictory about you or Dreamer, and I am sorry for that confusion.
I think the reason that you and Dreamer do not seem to be understanding each other is probably something as simple as Ne vs Ni, two very different functions which determines the way you think, speak, and live.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

The 11th Doctor said:


> Also what you said about me liking the way you word things. I was referring specifically to the other comments you posted. At least half of what you have posted in this thread, I am not sure how I feel about it.
> Yes, you are correct in assuming that I am very "conflict avoidant", especially online and over the phone. My self-control is not as good in person. I never considered myself to be saying anything contradictory about you or Dreamer, and I am sorry for that confusion.
> I think the reason that you and Dreamer do not seem to be understanding each other is probably something as simple as Ne vs Ni, two very different functions which determines the way you think, speak, and live.


There's no misunderstanding on my part. Dreamer was out of line, and had a vendetta against me and made assumptions against me in my absence. Baseless assupmptions.

Cognitive functions are not meant to excuse poor behavior. If a misunderstanding took place, the requisite response should have been confusion. Rather than getting confused, Dreamer made it personal and assumed ill-will or arrogance on my part.

I'm not making any "misunderstood" assumptions about what Dreamer did. Dreamer did what Dreamer did, and no amount of MBTI should ever be used to excuse that tantrum.

Conflict avoidant or not, *************************** Dreamer's assumptions were in poor taste, and the behavior displayed was uncalled-for.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> There's no misunderstanding on my part. Dreamer was out of line, and had a vendetta against me and made assumptions against me in my absence. Baseless assupmptions.
> 
> Cognitive functions are not meant to excuse poor behavior. If a misunderstanding took place, the requisite response should have been confusion. Rather than getting confused, Dreamer made it personal and assumed ill-will or arrogance on my part.
> 
> ...


Okay, well I do not know what to say to that. I guess it's a matter of perspective.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Kerik_S said:


> There's no misunderstanding on my part. Dreamer was out of line, and had a vendetta against me and made assumptions against me in my absence. Baseless assupmptions.
> 
> Cognitive functions are not meant to excuse poor behavior. If a misunderstanding took place, the requisite response should have been confusion. Rather than getting confused, Dreamer made it personal and assumed ill-will or arrogance on my part.
> 
> ...


i would imagine that PerC Moderators would give you an infraction for calling someone a fool "insensible person".

PerC Moderators, where are you???

i have no vendetta against you, that's all make believe in your mind, or you saying that must be your tactic to take the focus off of your flaws and errors? You don't like to admit when you're wrong? You have chosen many different types for 11th and been adamant about each time that that is what he is, but yet you won't admit it when you're wrong? How can he be all of those types? You seem to take the focus off of your wrongs by trying to belittle and insult others so that the focus goes on them instead rather than on your flaws and errors? That is very poor behavior on YOUR behalf don't you think? 

and no, i do not believe your an INFJ at all. sorry. no way.

and about the absence part, geez, who on earth has time to be on PerC round the clock, we all have to have absences, we all have a real life in person, so what, we are not allowed to post anything until YOU return online to PerC, what?? am i hearing correctly??? what on earth??? me and 11th been in conversation on here long before you even jumped in. i didn't know i had to wait for YOUR permission to make posts? oh wait, i forgot, i have a crystal ball that can tell me when YOU are online! my goodness! this is so surreal.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi all, just a reminder for the participants in this thread to keep things calm and friendly. This is a place for people to come and learn about their types and I can see that the discussion appears to have gotten out of hand a little. I recommend we all take a deep breath, sing a happy song and reset the emotions that flared up because they are not helping the OP discern their type. If you feel that's not possible, then it's probably best to walk away from the thread. 

Ta.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> How can he be all of those types?


Never said he was. Read my posts carefully rather than selectively. People with grudges and preconceived notions read selectively, and that's what you've done. It's hard for me to imagine you don't have a grudge, so maybe your reactions here are just part of your standard faire and you don't see them as anything particularly involved.

Compared to what I'm accustomed to, you seem emotionally involved in your negative feelings toward me, to the point where you're skewing my words to fit your negative emotions.

I'm basically done with this whole thing because all you've done is repeat yourself and refuse to listen to the simple fact that _I was typing him as I read along.

I literally hit the "Reply With Quote" button before even reading any of his words, broke his posts up into Quotes as I went along, and used each section to show the I process through which I came to reconsider his type.

_A process means that I was *NEVER set in stone.*

You think I'm a know-it-all, so you assumed I was speaking from a place of conclusivity despite everything I said to rebut that claim.


That is the definition of holding a grudge: You won't let go of your initial inklings about me.

There's nothing I can do to change your mind.

Hell, in private messaging, I'm STILL coming up with different type results.

　


Dreamer777 said:


> and about the absence part, geez, who on earth has time to be on PerC round the clock, we all have to have absences, we all have a real life in person, so what, we are not allowed to post anything until YOU return online to PerC, what??


You are allowed to post anything you want, whenever you want. Mods will catch whatever they don't like.

And I'll catch what I think is poor behavior when I come back, because just because you _are allowed to do it_, doesn't make it decent behavior.

You led a back-and-forth about me in public. That's cheap. And gave your grudge a breeding ground to get more entrenched and ignore my actual words.

Just because you can do something, doesn't make it a good idea. And I have every right to tell you that it was shitty.




Dreamer777 said:


> me and 11th been in conversation on here long before you even jumped in. i didn't know i had to wait for YOUR permission to make posts?


If you're an adult, and you see someone sanctioning your behavior as a trigger to think in terms of "waiting for permission," you've clearly gone to a place mentally that is incompatible with me continuing to communicate with you.

You seem to see this as some power struggle or competition, or you take criticism by reverting to black-and-white thinking of someone being punished.

I called you out for something you are technically allowed to do, and critiqued it, and I'm going around in circles to avoid words that a moderator would probably get on to me about, but there's no other way to express this.



Dreamer777 said:


> oh wait, i forgot, i have a crystal ball that can tell me when YOU are online! my goodness! this is so surreal.


Again, you're way ahead of yourself.

You've made me out to be an enemy.

　


Dreamer777 said:


> and no, i do not believe your an INFJ at all. sorry. no way.


Out of everyone I've come into contact with on this forum, I'm least inclined to trust your typological process.

I'm going to ignore you now, because you did everything I basically told you would get you ignored. I won't use the ignore feature just yet because I've encountered more belligerent people than you and managed to keep things civil, so I'll unsubscribe to this thread.

You have my "permission" to talk shit about me to your heart's content


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

grinchintrees said:


> Hi all, just a reminder for the participants in this thread to keep things calm and friendly. This is a place for people to come and learn about their types and I can see that the discussion appears to have gotten out of hand a little. I recommend we all take a deep breath, sing a happy song and reset the emotions that flared up because they are not helping the OP discern their type. If you feel that's not possible, then it's probably best to walk away from the thread.
> 
> Ta.


I'm willing to retract a statement alluding (through antithesis) that someone comes across as insensible. Everything else, I feel was rightly defending myself here.

I'm sorry it got so unpleasant. I don't appreciate people talking about me like I'm not going to see what they post, when it's clear I will. It was just rude behavior.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Follow up note: Leaving the argument alone as per requested does not include continuing the argument and trying to get a last word in. Please decide between dropping the argument that's happening and getting back to the OP or leaving the thread alone as a whole.


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations (Nov 13, 2015)

I think you're an Isfj. Based on your posts, you seem to be overtly sensitive, which indicates that you're an Fe type. The difference between this and an Fi type is that an Fi type would not show their sensitivity but rather keep it within themselves. You project the image of an introvert. The final question is sensor vs intuitor which seems to be leaning towards sensor.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Destroyer of Expectations said:


> I think you're an Isfj. Based on your posts, you seem to be overtly sensitive, which indicates that you're an Fe type. The difference between this and an Fi type is that an Fi type would not show their sensitivity but rather keep it within themselves. You project the image of an introvert. The final question is sensor vs intuitor which seems to be leaning towards sensor.


Thank you for your input but by now I am 95% sure that I'm an ESFJ.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Army Man said:


> Thank you for your input but by now I am 95% sure that I'm an ESFJ.


I only read the 8 posts so far. 

My thoughts so far: 

Not ISTP. F type, probably NF.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

myst91 said:


> I only read the 8 posts so far.
> 
> My thoughts so far:
> 
> Not ISTP. F type, probably NF.


NF? Bleh :tongue:
Assuming you're making a correct assessment of everything and I was honest about everything, which NF type do you think?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Wow, so there's an INxJ who thinks I'm an ExFJ, an INTP who thinks I'm an ISTP, an ENTP who thinks I'm an ESFP, an INFP who thinks I'm an Thinker, an INTJ who thinks I'm a xxFP (although they admitted to just going by letters, not functions), and now an ESTP who thinks I'm an NF. This is confusing. What am I supposed to go with here? Which perspective is correct?


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Army Man said:


> NF? Bleh :tongue:
> Assuming you're making a correct assessment of everything and I was honest about everything, which NF type do you think?


Ni+Fe ?


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Army Man said:


> and now an ESTP who thinks I'm an NF.


I'm not ESTP.  My signature has my types in different systems and it's not ESTP in any of them


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

myst91 said:


> I'm not ESTP.  My signature has my types in different systems and it's not ESTP in any of them


Whoops, I thought I saw SLE in your avatar.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

myst91 said:


> Ni+Fe ?


That's confusing. There's an INFJ who says "You feel like one of us" and another INFJ who says "no way". The latter was a paraphrase. They're both on PerC.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Army Man said:


> Whoops, I thought I saw SLE in your avatar.


haha you typed my avatar?


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Army Man said:


> That's confusing. There's an INFJ who says "You feel like one of us" and another INFJ who says "no way". The latter was a paraphrase. They're both on PerC.


Yeah that happens. You really have to understand things for yourself. Anyway I read on a bit, I based the initial guess on the first 8 posts of your self-description but I read on a bit and the way you engage in interaction is too grounded for you to be Ni/Fe type. 

What did you have against extraversion? Going to read the rest of the thread later.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

myst91 said:


> haha you typed my avatar?


Yep.



myst91 said:


> Yeah that happens. You really have to understand things for yourself. Anyway I read on a bit, I based the initial guess on the first 8 posts of your self-description but I read on a bit and the way you engage in interaction is too grounded for you to be Ni/Fe type.
> What did you have against extraversion? Going to read the rest of the thread later.


I don't have anything against it, but I know that I'm not an extrovert.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Army Man said:


> Wow, so there's an INxJ who thinks I'm an ExFJ, an INTP who thinks I'm an ISTP, an ENTP who thinks I'm an ESFP, an INFP who thinks I'm an Thinker, an INTJ who thinks I'm a xxFP (although they admitted to just going by letters, not functions), and now an ESTP who thinks I'm an NF. This is confusing. What am I supposed to go with here? Which perspective is correct?


Post a video with you talking  easier to type that way.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

karmachameleon said:


> Post a video with you talking  easier to type that way.


I think I'm too shy to do that. Besides, it would give me away. The great thing about PerC is that nobody has to know what you really look like.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Army Man said:


> I think I'm too shy to do that. Besides, it would give me away. The great thing about PerC is that nobody has to know what you really look like.


What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

karmachameleon said:


> What's the worst that could happen?


People find out what I look like and sound like, and I don't want them to.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

*Fine... check out my signature.*


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Agent K said:


> NF? Bleh :tongue:
> Assuming you're making a correct assessment of everything and I was honest about everything, which NF type do you think?


I've seen more of you now and posted in your other thread about how I see you as Fi-dom. Still thinking NF>SF overall, so there is some consistency in the data/interpretation here. I would say IxFx is what stands out the clearest on the whole.


----------

